# JPSS Jetprosofstretch 5% discount & Contest FREE JPSS 100 pk & Price Comparisons



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi JPSS users, 2 things for you:

The relaunch at tshirtsupplies.com is done. If you go there, do two things:
1. Sign up for the newletter to get a discount for 5% off your purchase.
2. Enter a contest (tshirt contest link) to try to win a FREE 100 pack of Jetprosofstretch paper in the 8.5 x 11" size. 

I also included some price info on their old and new prices, they went up in some cases - also a note on how to still get JPSS cheap at the bottom of the prices.

Now that pricing is getting tighter between suppliers - it's a good idea to make sure you are signed up for newletters at any supplier that sells JPSS, and watch for sales. The lowest price should start bouncing between different suppliers - now that some have increased their pricing, and some have lowered their prices. 


Price per sheet changes at tshirtsupplies.com - without shipping costs: 

For a JPSS 8.5x11 50 pack = per sheet price:

-tshirtsupplies.com *old price per sheet* (for reference) = 54 cents
-tshirtsupplies.com new price (without discount) = 62 cents
-tshirtsupplies.com new price (with 5% disount) = 58.9 cents

One place their pricing did not change is in the 100 Pack of 11x17 sheets. That is still $100. If you purchase that, and slice the sheet in half, you just bought your JPSS for* 50 cents a sheet.*  

Just trying to help everyone stay current. -Kelly


----------



## marcusleach (Jul 7, 2008)

I bought from your site last week - and the paper arrived bent around the edges -- it was packaged in a cheap envelope with a home shrink wrap kit.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info kelly. I plan to give them a try. ... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

marcusleach said:


> I bought from your site last week - and the paper arrived bent around the edges -- it was packaged in a cheap envelope with a home shrink wrap kit.


LOL, it's not MY site... but I suggest if you have an issue you should contact the supplier to discuss the situation. 

Whenever you are unhappy with service, always let the supplier know so they can address the situation - first - to make you happy and - second - to prevent errors in the future. 


You're welcome, JB. I'm interested to find out if it's much easier than it used to be to place orders. Have a great night, hub has me working on a power point presentation for him -- fun!! (not, but glad to help.)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone ordered from the new site yet? Wondering how the new site functions. I know ordering from them before was an issue sometimes. Okay, if you ordered - pls drop a note. I know alot of peeps go there, so maybe someone needed supplies since they updated. Thanks...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

marcusleach said:


> I bought from your site last week - and the paper arrived bent around the edges -- it was packaged in a cheap envelope with a home shrink wrap kit.


it is nice to get great pricing but if you lose product because of poor packaging then that increases the cost per sheet. Are they going to replace the paper because of the poor packaging. I had this issue when started buying from New Milford. He replaced every sheet when I compalined. Service is sometimes built into the price. Pay less for poor service (Not saying they are) and you pay more for great service is worth the extra cost.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Has anyone ordered from the new site yet? Wondering how the new site functions. I know ordering from them before was an issue sometimes. Okay, if you ordered - pls drop a note. I know alot of peeps go there, so maybe someone needed supplies since they updated. Thanks...


I just placed my first order for a 100 sheet 11" x 17" JPSS using the new website yesterday. Although I haven't had the time to poke around the site much, I did like the look and feel of the site during my ordering process. It was quick, easy, provided good feedback and the product shipped out right away.

So....so good!


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey All,

I don't think this is self-promoting nor is it intended to be such, but TSS ships in safe/dense packaging - ULINE rated for appropriate shipping. At times, UPS beats the packages up...but if that is the case, it is insured and regardless, we offer 100% full refunds on damaged or defective goods.

Please let us know if you have an issue, it will be taken care of..


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

My only complaint is that the standard UPS ground shipping takes about 1 week to arrive at my door. Most any place else I order from (including from New Jersey) takes no longer than 3 or 4 days. Not sure why but you may want to consider paying the extra for 2 day shipping.

Still worth it with the savings on the product....


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

treadhead said:


> My only complaint is that the standard UPS ground shipping takes about 1 week to arrive at my door. Most any place else I order from (including from New Jersey) takes no longer than 3 or 4 days. Not sure why but you may want to consider paying the extra for 2 day shipping.
> 
> Still worth it with the savings on the product....


I use priorty mailing for all my stuff and I can ship from cal to new York in 3 days. And it can be cheaper then UPS.


----------



## tshirtsupplies (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree w/ Lou, we have not heard of many shipments taking more then 4 business days arriving in any part of the country, as for NJ - it is usually next day w/ UPS Ground.

PM me if you would like to check into any possible issues.


----------

